# Fishing Report Fort Pickens?



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anybody been catching any Kings down at fort Pickens?
What has the fishing been like last week??
Thanks Cant decide if I want to hit the beach PCBP or Fort pickens pier in the a.m.

Thanks for the input and good luck everybody fishing!!!!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

What fish are being caught with what on Pickens , I'm interested in taking my son to get his first fish out there.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get my report posted yesterday, see it under Ft. Pickens 07-03-2014. No kings were caught yesterday morning 5am-noon. Spanish are in and out and very little mullet seen.


----------

